# [Kernel] Error 2: Bad file or directory type (Open)

## will198

Hola a todos,

Estoy intentando instalar Gentoo en el portatil (tras el éxito del Pc fijo me he decidido por el portatil)

Al principio lo intenté con el live Cd pero se me quedaba tostado en una de las fases, así que probé con un cd de instalación por internet con la stage3 y toda la pesca...

Breve descripción del Disco duro:

hda1 win

hda5 dsl

hda6 swap

hda7 debian 4.0

hda8 Gentoo

hda9 Fat32 datos

El caso es que he seguido las instrucciones al pie de la letra. Para compilar el kernel he usado una config que tengo en el debian 4.0 y que funciona a la perfección... es de un kernel 2.6.20...

he copiado el bzImage en el /boot/ y he actualizado el menu.list de grub añadiendole una entrada nueva... el caso es que cuando intento arrancar me da el siguiente error:

Error 2: Bad file or directory type

he probado a recompilar el kernel... incluso le he hecho lo que yo llamo una kerneltomia (copio la imagen de debian 4.0 al boot de gento y copio lo /lib/modules/los-que-sean de debian al mismo directorio de Gentoo) y tampoco... (se que es una solución chunga pero a veces funciona)

Os transcribo lo que pone en el menu.list relativo a Gentoo:

title Gentoo

root (hd0,7)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda8 ro acpi=on

savedefault

Me da la sensación que ni lee la imagen del kernel...

alguna idea?

----------

## will198

ok, ya arranca...

De momento he copiado la imagen en el /boot/ de debian (hd0,6 -> hda7) la he llamado bzi (para evitar errores de transcripción) y he puesto en el menu.lst:

root (hd0,6)

kernel /boot/bzi root=/dev/hda8 ro acpi=on 

no se si es un problema que no encuentra la partición hd0,7 o que el nombre no era valido... probaré más adelante con un nombre básico en esa partición... a ver que pasa  :Smile: 

un saludo

----------

